# Ich trinke die ganze Zeit Saft



## 456

Hallo!

Wie würde man "Ich trinke die ganze Zeit Saft" ins Spanische übersetzen?


Gerundio/Presente?


----------



## mbguzzi

Diría yo "Siempre bebo/tomo el jugo." (presente)

Aunque en inglés se usa el gerundio, el presente funciona mejor en español cuando se refiere a una acción habitual.


----------



## flljob

_Estoy tomando_ es una perífrasis verbal. Gerundio es una forma impersonal del verbo: tomando.

Todo el tiempo estoy tomando jugo.


----------



## litelchau

En España es mejor decir "zumo" que "jugo". Esta última palabra apenas se usa y muchas personas no la entenderían.


----------



## 456

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## chlapec

A mi entender, la frase en español sonaría más natural así: *"No paro de beber zumo"*


----------



## jordi picarol

456 said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie würde man "Ich trinke die ganze Zeit Saft" ins Spanische übersetzen?
> 
> 
> Gerundio/Presente?


Simplemente como suena: Tomo zumo todo el tiempo.


----------

